# Bekanntmachung daiwa tournament akn!



## dennisthemennes7 (5. Januar 2009)

moin jungs, ich bin es mal wieder dennis

ich habe in den letzten tagen mal so im board gefischt und öfters die frage gelesen, was denn die besten karpfenruten seien...

ich fische seid jahren auf karpfen und gebe eigentlich alles dafür aus...ich habe eine lange zeit sportex ruten gefischt...dann bin ich auf die DAIWA TOURNAMENT AKN gestoßen...das neue high end modell auf japan...und wisst ihr was? es ist das beste was es auf dem markt gibt...ich will nicht mal behaupten zur zeit...ich denke es ist schwer eine noch leichtere und dennoch starke rute zu konstruieren wie diese!
die rute ist für 12 ft und einer aktion von 3 lbs...(ich fische 3 lbs weil ich mit bleien über 100 gramm fische...und dennoch spass beim drill haben möchte...)super leicht...die aktion in der spitze ist weich...aber zur mitte und zum handteil hin ist die rute so sau stark, das man hier wirklich von einer rute der spitzenklasse sprechen kann

...

da ich überhaupt ein großer fan von der Firma Daiwa bin (und natürlich FOX...aber FOX ruten finde ich nicht attraktiv, liegen,bedchairs,shelter,bags und anderes tackle bekommt man nur von FOX in top qualität"schleichwerbung  ) mag es vielleicht daran liegen, dass ich diese rute als die beste der welt bezeichne...mit japanischem tackle habe ich schon einige erfahrungen gesammelt...beispielsweise wenn ich an meine rollen denke...fische die meiner meinung nach geeignetsten rollen auf dem markt...sie sind seid jahren erfolgreiche rollen...karpfenangler fischen sie und niemand ist enttäuscht...ich ebenfalls nicht...die DAIWA INFINITY 5500 BRA...bzw die 5000er...und genauso wie diese rollen aus japan eine spitzen qualität aufweisen...genauso ist die AKN ein traum von rute

...

ich muss so viel schreiben über diese rute weil sie eine investition wert ist...natürlich ist greys und ultimate auch alles ok...(im verhältnis zum preisleistungsverhältnis) aber wer das beste haben möchte sollte sich die DAIWA TOURNAMENT AKN holen...

ich hoffe ich konnte euch bisschen helfen und den einen oer anderen bei der entscheidung seiner neuen karpfenruten helfen!

petri heil sagt dennis! euer karpfenfreund!

vielleicht können andere die wirklich diese spitzen ruten fischen sagen wie sie denken!...vielleicht könnt ihr mich von meinem wahn rutnerbringen  und mir "nachteile" dieser rute zeigen die es meiner meinung nach nicht gibt...bis jetzt


----------



## duck_68 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bekanntmachung daiwa tournament akn!*

Was bekommst Du für die Daiwa-Werbung|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Ollek (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bekanntmachung daiwa tournament akn!*

 Hi Dennis

Das ist aber auch alles reine Geschmacksache. Ich könnte dir eine Rute nennen die diese Daiwa topt, aber evtl würde es dein Glauben an Daiwa zerrütten und das will ich nicht. |supergri

Gruss
#h


----------



## asuselite (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bekanntmachung daiwa tournament akn!*

Hey dennis,

netter Beitrag hilft bestimmt dem eine oder anderen!#6#6#6
Wenn ich Geld hätte würds vielleicht sogar mir helfen!
Aber wäre vielleicht trotzdem besser aufgehoben im Thread Erfahrungsberichte: Ruten

Gruß SImoN!#h


----------



## dennisthemennes7 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bekanntmachung daiwa tournament akn!*

ok sry! ich dachte unter karpfenangeln ist ok 

eine rute die die akn toppt? bitte sags mir  topt glaube ich auf keinen fall weil die akn im test oben ist  aber hast recht mein geschmack ist sie von jemand anders vielleicht nicht...mir ist nie wichtig was ruten kosten...nur wie sie für mich ist...ob es passt oder nicht

trotzdem danke für die beiträge

ps: für die daiwa werbung kriege ich nur eins, qualität 

an ollek >>>  die rute kann meine daiwa net toppen weil ich mit der daiwa gefischt und gefangen habe und sie ist ein traum^^  aber geschmackssache stimmt scho


----------



## Schleie! (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bekanntmachung daiwa tournament akn!*

Bist du in Daiwa verliebt? 

Also ich bin von der marke daiwa eher abgeneigt...


----------



## dennisthemennes7 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bekanntmachung daiwa tournament akn!*

jedem das seine 

ich LIEBE daiwa...weil ich finde das ich qualität gekauft habe


----------



## Marc 24 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bekanntmachung daiwa tournament akn!*

Daiwa stellt schon ziemlich gute Ware her, die zu relativ guten Preisen angeboten werden können. Also abgeneigt bin auch ich  von Daiwa keineswegs .

Gruß Marc


----------



## Notung (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bekanntmachung daiwa tournament akn!*

Hallo Dennis,
leider muß ich dir mal sagen das du keine Ahnung von Ruten hast.
Diese Daiwa AKN sind nich besonderlich gebaut!!
Sie kommen bei weiten nicht an die alte Daiwa AKN ran.
Für dieses Geld, würde ich mir lieber eine Rute bauen lassen,
und ich wüßte was ich in der Hand habe.
Habe bei deinen AKNs, die ja du so toll findest, schon gesehen das manche Ringe nicht richtig lackiert waren.

Nehme es nicht persönlich, aber es ist einfach so!
Wenn ich wählen könnte zwischen der alten und der neuen AKN, würde ich immer wieder die alte nehmen.
Hatte 4 Stück und bereue es das ich sie verkauft habe.
Bin kein Daiwa Hasser, aber man sollte bei den Tatsachen bleiben.

Ach ja, was ich noch sagen wollte, super leichte Rute aber 500kg Rollen drauf!!|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Gruß Marco


----------



## dennisthemennes7 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bekanntmachung daiwa tournament akn!*

ach marco ach marco  mehr sag ich dazu nicht  die eiferüschtigen im board ...hab schon mit kollegen über deinen eintrag gesprochen die sind am lachen 
allesamt hatten sie meine akn in der hand...also ringe nicht lackiert...bei wem das denn? bei mir ist alles TRAUMHAFT marco  aber ist ok  <3

allein schon leider musst du mir mitteilen : das ist so lustig :...ich erfahre jetzt das eine rute mit der ich fische und die ich traum finde ******** ist? xD obwohl ich sie top finde? also meine billigen sportex dinger für 200 euro der knübel die fande ich dagegen müll und genauso meine ultimate knüdel x: na gut

ich liebe das so  JUHUU---alle die die akn fischen sagen sie ist traum...wer sie nicht hat sagt sie ist scheiss ...das so herrlich

naja schreib man weiter marco...achja du hast recht tatsachen bleiben...die akn ist die beste rute zur zeit 

achja zu den traumrollen die du wohl nicht hast

man merkt das du sehr wenig - keine ahnung vom karpfenangeln hast

kennst du dieter und sascha pingel?  www.adventure-fishing-online.de

die fischen seid jahrzehnten in frankreich e.t.c und haben ihr publikum in aller welt sei es von seiten der firma korda....fox...e.t.c...und die haben keine ahnung von ruten? xD...marco hör bitte auf damit  das nervt so ein benehmen...die beiden fischen mehr karpfen im jahr als du ich und 10 andere zusammen....und du müsstest die kennen wenn du karpfenprofi bist...

aber ist ok  ich glaube dir...das ich die rute beim drill traum fand war wohl nur einbildung 

wie ich das board hier kenne kriege ich wieder strafen für 5 jahre weil ich sage was einfach stimmt  naja egal  leute mit köppfchen müssten wissen das ich recht habe...aber was rege ich mich so auf...ich fische die akn und die infinitys auch wenn marco sagt das ist müll...auch wenn die besten karpfenangler der welt SO fischen xD aber marco fischt ander xD....kennst du klaus brix? ich kenne ihn persöhnlich...das war der mann in dem daiwa katalog 2008 mit dem wels im linken und dem 50 pfünder im rechte arm...der wohnt in der nähe..und der hat mir gesagt die ruten sind traum nur ziemlich teuer xD aber ist in ordnung!


----------



## gufipanscher (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bekanntmachung daiwa tournament akn!*

ich les immer nur, die sagen, die sagen...... sie sind ein traum, sie sind ein traum.......

allerdings bekommen die "bekannten" gesichter das material zum großteil gestellt und werden für diese werbung unterstützt.
ich würds dann auch fischen. |rolleyes

aufgrund deiner euphorie kannst du die ruten wohl erst seit kurzer zeit dein eigen nennen. richtig gefischt hast du sie aber noch nicht, oder? dann wüsstest du, dass man dazu auch noch ein wenig angeln können muss um auch digge zu fangen.

mich beruhigt, dass ich weiß, dass heute nacht wieder ein junge mehr zufrieden zu bett geht. :q


----------



## Damyl (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bekanntmachung daiwa tournament akn!*


----------



## senner (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bekanntmachung daiwa tournament akn!*



gufipanscher schrieb:


> mich beruhigt, dass ich weiß, dass heute nacht wieder ein junge mehr zufrieden zu bett geht. :q


jo, klingt wie nen weihnachtsgeschenk :q


----------



## Notung (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bekanntmachung daiwa tournament akn!*

Hallo Dennis,
ich habe schon mit der AKN gefischt da hast du noch nicht mal gewußt das es eine AKN gibt!

Und jede Handgebaute ist besser wie deine AKN die  aus China oder Taiwan oder sonst wo her kommt.

Aber du weißt ja alles so gut mit deinen 20 Jahren!
Ich bin kein Profi, und will es auch nie werden.:vik:

Aber ich fische schon lange auf Karpfen das ich so was Beurteilen kann. 

Und ich bin auch nicht *eifersüchtig*  auf dein Tackle,
wenn du das denkst komm mal bei mir vorbei!!!!!! Mei guter
Übrigens ich habe 4 Daiwa Infinity 5500.

Ich meinte nur damit das ihr stolz auf solche dünnen Blanks seit, aber die großen Rollen schauen dann ******* auf den Ruten aus. Und da wird nicht ans Gewicht gedacht!
Und wie lange hat man den so eine Rute in der Hand?? 
Einfach lächerlich.:q:q  

Und jetzt wars das von mir zu deiner Traumrute.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Spector (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bekanntmachung daiwa tournament akn!*

Sach mal Dennis...sind der Dieter und Sascha Brüder??
Wie viele Rutensätze hattest Du denn in deiner sicherlich.......gut 100 jährigen Karpfenangellaufbahn?
Es gibbet ja noch ne ganze Menge andere hochpreisige Ruten...welche hattest Du den im direkten Vergleich zu den grandiosen AKNs?
Bitte kauf Dir eine neue Tastatur...deine scheint defekt zu sein...


----------



## punkarpfen (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bekanntmachung daiwa tournament akn!*

Worum geht es in dem Thread eigentlich? |kopfkrat
Geht es um einen Erfahrungsbericht? - Dafür gibt es schon den Erfahrungsberichte Ruten - Thread.


----------



## raabj (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bekanntmachung daiwa tournament akn!*



Notung schrieb:


> ..........
> Und jede Handgebaute ist besser wie deine AKN die aus China oder Taiwan oder sonst wo her kommt.
> ........


 
Naja so schlimm wirds dann schon nicht sein #t. Und soviel ich weiß wird diese Rute in England gebaut aber egal. Sonst kan ich leider nichts dazu sagen da ich sie nicht besitze .


----------



## Jan77 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bekanntmachung daiwa tournament akn!*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Worum geht es in dem Thread eigentlich? |kopfkrat


 
Mhhmmmmm......|kopfkrat Gute Frage. Ich denke der kalte Winter ist Schuld, denn wenn man lange keine Rute mehr in der Hand hatte und damit rumfuchteln konnte, dann fängt man an zu Phantasieren.


----------



## Schleie! (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bekanntmachung daiwa tournament akn!*

Also ich fische meine Sportex nun auch seit gut 6-7 Jahren, gab bisher nie Probleme. das is noch eine richtige "2,5lbs" rute.
Kumpel von mir fischt Greys und selbst er findet, dass die Sportex von mir eine saugute aktion haben. Und solange wie meine sportex noch taugen werd ich auch keine neuen ruten kaufen, wieso? weil ich damit zufrieden bin! Und je länger ich sie fische, desto mehr gefallen sie mir! wollte sie vor ca 2 jahren mal verkaufen, aber wieso ich das tun wollte weiß ich nicht, aber ich weiß, dass es jetzt ein fehler wäre. die ruten gefallen mir von jahr zu jahr immer mehr.
Und was die Ruten schon mitgemacht haben...ein treuer begleiter.

Qualität macht sich über jahre bemerkbar, wenn die ruten oft belastet wurden und schon so einiges mitgemacht haben.

also, sprechen wir uns, wenn du die rute mal 6 oder 7 jahre gefischt hast, und sehen dann, was so sache is? 

Ne neue Rute sieht fast immer gut aus und man hat ein neues meist gutes gefühl in der hand.

Aber fisch jetzt erstmal schön *daumenhoch*


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bekanntmachung daiwa tournament akn!*

Mann, lasst euch doch nicht von so einem jungen Buerschchen, der hier auf dicke Hose macht und den ultimativen Experten raushaengen laesst, aus der Ruhe bringen. So ein Post ist fuer mich eher Ausdruck seines Geltungsbeduerfnisses... Von mir bekommen Leute Anerkennung fuer Sachverstand und Faenge. 

... und Sachverstand bedeutet nicht, dass man mit Pauschalisierungen, Markennamen und Marketingfloskeln jongliert oder mit Kohle um sich wirft.... Sachverstand ist eine Frage von Zeit, Ausprobieren, Erfahrung etc und aeussert sich meist in relativ objektiven Statements, wo auch Schwaechen angesprochen werden oder Vergleiche zu anderem Material gezogen werden. Aber das muesste man ja erstmal gefischt haben, und das wiederum braucht Zeit....

Das war's von mir zu diesem Fred


----------



## Friedfisch_Rudi (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bekanntmachung daiwa tournament akn!*



> Mann, lasst euch doch nicht von so einem jungen Buerschchen, der hier auf dicke Hose macht und den ultimativen Experten raushaengen laesst, aus der Ruhe bringen. So ein Post ist fuer mich eher Ausdruck seines Geltungsbeduerfnisses... Von mir bekommen Leute Anerkennung fuer Sachverstand und Faenge.
> 
> ... und Sachverstand bedeutet nicht, dass man mit Pauschalisierungen, Markennamen und Marketingfloskeln jongliert oder mit Kohle um sich wirft.... Sachverstand ist eine Frage von Zeit, Ausprobieren, Erfahrung etc und aeussert sich meist in relativ objektiven Statements, wo auch Schwaechen angesprochen werden oder Vergleiche zu anderem Material gezogen werden. Aber das muesste man ja erstmal gefischt haben, und das wiederum braucht Zeit....
> 
> Das war's von mir zu diesem Fred



 |good:


----------



## duck_68 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bekanntmachung daiwa tournament akn!*



dennisthemennes7 schrieb:


> ach marco ach marco  mehr sag ich dazu nicht  die eiferüschtigen im board ...hab schon mit kollegen über deinen eintrag gesprochen die sind am lachen
> allesamt hatten sie meine akn in der hand...also ringe nicht lackiert...bei wem das denn? bei mir ist alles TRAUMHAFT marco  aber ist ok  <3
> 
> allein schon leider musst du mir mitteilen : das ist so lustig :...ich erfahre jetzt das eine rute mit der ich fische und die ich traum finde ******** ist? xD obwohl ich sie top finde? also meine billigen sportex dinger für 200 euro der knübel die fande ich dagegen müll und genauso meine ultimate knüdel x: na gut
> ...




Sorry, aber um Dein Geschreibsel zu verstehen, müsste man eigentlich ein "Schriftgelehrter" sein! Hast Du eigentlich mal was von Interpunktion, Groß-/Kleinschreibung und Grammatik gehört?? Das gehört auch mit zum Anstand


----------



## Friedfisch_Rudi (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bekanntmachung daiwa tournament akn!*



> Sorry, aber um Dein Geschreibsel zu verstehen, müsste man eigentlich ein "Schriftgelehrter" sein! Hast Du eigentlich mal was von Interpunktion, Groß-/Kleinschreibung und Grammatik gehört?? Das gehört auch mit zum Anstand



Sag doch lieber Zeichensetzung, sonst versteht er nicht was du meinst.


----------



## Honeyball (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bekanntmachung daiwa tournament akn!*



Jan77 schrieb:


> wenn man lange keine Rute mehr in der Hand hatte und damit rumfuchteln konnte, dann fängt man an zu Phantasieren.



Mag ja durchaus sein, aber reicht trotzdem locker für ein


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bekanntmachung daiwa tournament akn!*

Ich war es nicht
	


Oder doch?

lg Flo


----------



## Fischstäbchen (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bekanntmachung daiwa tournament akn!*



Spector schrieb:


> Bitte kauf Dir eine neue Tastatur...deine scheint defekt zu sein...


 
Finde auch das seine Tastatur einen defekten Eindruck macht. Ich glaub das es daran liegt das sie nicht von *DAIWA *ist:q.

Mal eine Frage: Warum Postest du eigendlich wenn du keine anderen Meinungen zulässt ? 

Gruß Oliver


----------



## Jan77 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bekanntmachung daiwa tournament akn!*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Ich war es nicht
> 
> 
> Oder doch?
> lg Flo


 
Wie jetzt.........#t 

Verdammt, da schreibt man sorglos von der Leber weg, und schwuppst!!|bigeyes *Verraten und Verkauft*.


----------



## Schleie! (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bekanntmachung daiwa tournament akn!*



> Warum Postest du eigendlich wenn du keine anderen Meinungen zulässt ?



Na warum wohl  Er will uns unerfahrenen neulingen in sachen karpfenangeln mal einen einblick in die gerätschaften eines profis geben  und sagen, was sich als rute bezeichnen darf 

Vielleicht sollte man Daiwa einfach in "Profi-Tackle" umbenennen.

Aber noch ne Frage meinerseits:
Es gibt genug Karpfenexperten, die über europäische grenzen gehen, die NICHT deine Daiwa AKN fischen. Kennst du vllt. Max Nollert? Ein sehr kompetenter Angler, der sein handwerk auch versteht (konnte bei anruf zu fragen wegen echolot sofort leichte verständliche anweisungen/aufklärungen geben).


----------



## Evil-f (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bekanntmachung daiwa tournament akn!*



> es ist das beste was es auf dem markt gibt



Ich gehe dann mal einfach davon aus du hast die anderen 345749 Karpfenruten auf dem Markt + Handmade Ruten auch schon gefischt um dir solche eine Meinung erlauben zu können. Dann stell doch bitte mal deine persönliche Top Ten auf, damit auch wir nichtswissenden mal vernünftiges Tackle kaufen können.


----------



## Marc 24 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bekanntmachung daiwa tournament akn!*



Evil-f schrieb:


> Ich gehe dann mal einfach davon aus du hast die anderen 345749 Karpfenruten auf dem Markt + Handmade Ruten auch schon gefischt um dir solche eine Meinung erlauben zu können. Dann stell doch bitte mal deine persönliche Top Ten auf, damit auch wir nichtswissenden mal vernünftiges Tackle kaufen können.



Sehe ich ähnlich :q:q. Naja, ich glaube er weiß nun woran er ist und wir können das nun langsam abhaken . Nicht, dass der Liebe den Spaß hier am Board verliert #t.


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bekanntmachung daiwa tournament akn!*

Leute, haltet die Umgangsformen ein.


----------



## raabj (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bekanntmachung daiwa tournament akn!*

Das soll sich jetzt nicht falsch anhören. Und ich verteidige daiwa Akn´s nicht aber welche würdet Ihr der Daiwa vohrziehen? Mich interresiert es da ich mir 2 neue suche und mir die Daiwa eigentlich sehr gut gefallen hat |uhoh: ?????


----------



## schnupp (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bekanntmachung daiwa tournament akn!*

@raabj: Für den Preis würde ich mir ne Rute bauen lassen.

Für Ruten von der Stange würde ich mir mal die North Western Modelle angucken. Ansonsten würde ich mir keine der neuen Ruten auf dem Markt zulegen.

Ich habe die neuen Akn,s noch nie in der Hand gehabt und kann mir deswegen kein Urteil darüber bilden.

Kann aus eigener Erfahrung bei anderen Ruten nur sagen,das die Nachfolgermodelle bei weitem nicht mit den Vorgängern mithalten konnten.
zB Nash Pursuit
   Sportex Specimen
   Sportex Kev Carp

Ich fische selber unter anderem seit ca. 14 Jahren mit Jim Gibbinson Eclipse in 13ft 3 1/4 lbs und habe für mich nie bessere Ruten gefischt.

Ich denke jeder hat so sein eigenes Ding. Mir fällt nur auf das sich die jüngeren Karpfenangler nur noch über ihr teures Material profilieren wollen und vom eigentlichen Angeln absolut keine Ahnung haben.

Gruss

Chris


----------



## duck_68 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bekanntmachung daiwa tournament akn!*



schnupp schrieb:


> ....
> 
> 
> Ich denke jeder hat so sein eigenes Ding. Mir fällt nur auf das sich die jüngeren Karpfenangler nur noch über ihr teures Material profilieren wollen und vom eigentlichen Angeln absolut keine Ahnung haben.
> ...




Dieses Phänomen findest Du nicht nur bei den Karpfenanglern - diese Spezies der Profilierungssüchtigen ist überall vertreten


----------



## Ollek (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bekanntmachung daiwa tournament akn!*

:m Hier is ja ma richtig Lustig, welch ein Zickenterror auf den ersten Seiten. Das kenn ich nur vom Frisörsalon neben der Herrenabteilung.

Aber Egal das bestätigt mit meine Meinung das bei einigen "Anglern" die objekive Entscheidungs und Bewertungsfähigkeit was Angelgrät angeht schon lang abhanden gekommen sein muss.

Da gehts nur um dicke Hose und die damit verbundene Rangfolge am Gewässer sonnst nichts weiter.

Aber dennoch sollte man jedem sein Rütchen lassen und ihm die Gründe zur Kaufentscheidung nicht als Ahnungslosigkeit vorwerfen... nich war Marco?

Denn dann sticht einem schnell mal der Hafer und man mutiert zum Mitglied der Girlyband von Popstars.


----------



## Ollek (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bekanntmachung daiwa tournament akn!*

Achso Dennis

:mIch will dir mein Rütchen nicht vorenthalten, was natürlich nicht das  göttliche Produkt des allherrschaflichen Herstellers "Daiwatros" ist.

Aber es ist eine Rute von der ich und andere sagen (die sogar bei weitem mehr Plan haben als reine Produktvermarkter alla Pelzer, Naish und Co) das diese Rute zurzeit eine der aussergewöhnlichsten auf dem Markt ist, da diese Marke in Deutschland noch recht unbekannt ist.

(einige werden die Marke sicher kennen)

Und da gehts nicht um den höchsten Preis und dicke Hose sondern um Funktionalität und Preis/Leistung, denn das zeichnet gutes Tackle aus und nicht der Stellenwert den man danach am Wasser hat. (|bigeyesObwohl die Optik ebenfalls Traumhaft ist)

Aber jeder wie er will |wavey:


----------



## marcus7 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bekanntmachung daiwa tournament akn!*

Endgeil Dennis:m

Ich kann nich mehr...habe Tränen gelacht...übler Lachkrampf:m

Mach weiter so! Deine Beiträge waren Bombe- ich mill mehr davon!!#h


----------



## trixi-v-h (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bekanntmachung daiwa tournament akn!*

Mein Gott was regt Ihr Euch so über das Jungchen auf? Wenn Ihr seine anderen Beiträge lest merkt Ihr ganz schnell,dass nur er die besten Gerätschaften hat und ganz nebenbei nur Käse schreibt.


----------



## grazy04 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bekanntmachung daiwa tournament akn!*

Warum riskieren eigentlich immer wieder Member das die Mods hier eingreifen müssen ???
Ich verstehs nich.... naja vlt wirds der Nachfolger vom C&R von gestern
Kann den keiner ma ne sachliche Auseinandersetzung mit einem Thema führen, immer wieder werden geistige Fähigkeiten, Rechtschreibung, Grammatik in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wos eigentlich um ein ganz andres Thema geht
Ich denke ma das der Fred hier nich lange lebt, die Zeit läuft


----------



## trixi-v-h (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bekanntmachung daiwa tournament akn!*

@grazy04
in gewisser Weise hast Du sicherlich recht aber ein Hinweis auf eine vernünftige Rechtschreibung sollte doch wohl bei manchen Schreibern,hiermit meine ich nicht nur die aus diesem Thema,gerechtfertigt sein. Es gibt hier im Board einige Mitglieder welche mit der deutschen Rechtschreibung ganz schwer auf Kriegsfuss stehen und deren Beiträge sich dann schwer lesen lassen.
Jetzt zum anderen Teil Deiner Anmahnung, was bezweckt der Themenstarter mit seinem Beitrag hier? Er sucht weder Rat noch ist er gewillt ein sachliches Gegenargument zu akzeptieren. Was für sinnvolle Beiträge zum Thema sollen also kommen?


----------



## grazy04 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bekanntmachung daiwa tournament akn!*

naja was soll ich sagen, da hast Du wieder recht


----------



## Notung (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bekanntmachung daiwa tournament akn!*

Hallo Dennis,

Danke für deine pn.:q#6
Und hier kommt dein Made in England her!:q:q:q
http://www.heyufishingtackle.com/index.html

Gruß Marco


----------



## Fischstäbchen (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bekanntmachung daiwa tournament akn!*



Notung schrieb:


> Hallo Dennis,
> 
> Danke für deine pn.:q#6
> Und hier kommt dein Made in England her!:q:q:q
> ...


 
Ich glaub die haben kein problem mit der Weltwirtschaftskriese.

Gruß Oliver


----------



## MMStar (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bekanntmachung daiwa tournament akn!*

Heh Leute,

gibts denn hier trotzdem nochmal eine Vernünftige Aussage zum Thema AKN?
Ich kann nur was über die alten 13" 3,5lbs. sagen und mich würd schon interessieren ob es inzwischen was neues gibt, was diesen Ruten das Wasser reichen kann.

Gruß Micha


----------



## darth carper (6. März 2009)

*AW: Bekanntmachung daiwa tournament akn!*

Jede Karpfenrute die geeignet ist einen Karpfen aus dem Tümpel zu ziehen kann der Rute das Wasser reichen.
Mehr muß eine Karpfenrute nicht können.
Es gibt keine beste Karpfenrute, nur gute und schlechte Ruten.
Erfüllt sie ihren Zweck ist es eine gute, tut sie es nicht, ist es eine schlechte Rute.
Der AKN können natürlich wenige Ruten das Wasser reichen, wenn es um die Profilierungssucht und Selbstwertgefühlaufwertungsprozeß geht.

Ich habe jedenfalls herzlich gelacht, als ich mir den Thread durchgelesen habe und dann mal verfolgt habe, was der TE hier im Board sonst noch zum Besten gibt.


----------



## senner (6. März 2009)

*AW: Bekanntmachung daiwa tournament akn!*



darth carper schrieb:


> Ich habe jedenfalls herzlich gelacht, als ich mir den Thread durchgelesen habe und dann mal verfolgt habe, was der TE hier im Board sonst noch zum Besten gibt.



jo absolut geil war das. mich interessiert ja immernoch was aus seiner meeresjigrute geworden ist, die er sich in japan bestellt hat :q


----------



## darth carper (7. März 2009)

*AW: Bekanntmachung daiwa tournament akn!*

Wahrscheinlich nutzt er sie als Spod Rod. Eine teurere wird wohl niemand haben. ;-)


----------



## Schleie! (7. März 2009)

*AW: Bekanntmachung daiwa tournament akn!*

Die hat inzwischen schon Kultstatus


----------



## darth carper (7. März 2009)

*AW: Bekanntmachung daiwa tournament akn!*

Vielleicht hat er sie auch seinem besten Kumpel Klaus Brix gegeben. Für den ist das eine lange Rute. ;-)
Oder er geht damit Pickern, weil die beiden europäischen Grenzgänger (und nebenbei seine größten Helden) Sascha und Dieter ihm das empfohlen haben. Nebenbei haben sie ihm noch eine Basiair dazu verkauft, weil es die beste (und teuerste) Rolle zum Pickern ist.


----------



## trixi-v-h (12. März 2009)

*AW: Bekanntmachung daiwa tournament akn!*

@ all
unser bester Themenstarter hat mich höflich gebeten dieses an all die ungläubigen und unprofessionellen Boardmitglieder zu senden. Da ich von Haus aus hilfsbereit bin möchte ich es hiermit tun.

Edit Ralle 24:

Das veröffentlichen von PN´s ist strikt untersagt und wird normalerweise mit einer sofortigen Sperre geahndet. Da man hier aber den Wunsch des Schreibers nach Veröffentlichung herauslesen konnte, greift das in diesem Fall natürlich nicht. 
Dennoch werden keine PN´s veröffentlicht. Der Themenstarter ist ( noch ) nicht gesperrt und kann selbst Beiträge verfassen. Wie lange noch, lasse ich mal offen. 


Weitere Kommentare meinerseits möchte ich mir ersparen da er es vollkommen auf den Punkt bringt.|supergri


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. März 2009)

*AW: Bekanntmachung daiwa tournament akn!*

Da das hier sowieso nur noch ein Flamthema ist, mach ich das zu.


----------

